# Really good fursuits?



## Victoria Viper (Jul 14, 2008)

Have you ever seen someone with a really good fursuit? I mean, a really good one. A really, _really_ good one, like something out of a big-budget monster movie. I've never seen one of such remarkable quality, and I assume they'd be unfathomably expensive...but hey, I thought maybe there'd be one really dedicated fur with lots of disposable income. ^_^;


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 14, 2008)

Very good ones are rare. Even if you have the internet.


----------



## slashersivi (Jul 14, 2008)

Personally I think Beetlecat's suits are amazing.  Dunno about "monster movie" but certainly extremely high quality work (http://www.beetlecatoriginals.com)


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 14, 2008)

slashersivi said:


> Personally I think Beetlecat's suits are amazing. Dunno about "monster movie" but certainly extremely high quality work (http://www.beetlecatoriginals.com)


 
They do look very nice, but are they confortable?


----------



## PKBitchGirl (Jul 14, 2008)

Maybe you could contact someone who works for one of the movie effects houses and see if they'll make you one in their spare time?

Here's an idea, often after a movie wraps, props and costumes are auctioned off. You could always contact WETA or the production company/studio behind Narnia and see if they have any Minotaur or Satyr costumes for sale


----------



## slashersivi (Jul 14, 2008)

Nightfire said:


> They do look very nice, but are they confortable?


 
I don't have a fullsuit but she did make a pair of hooves (based on some slippers) with calf "sleeves," a mask and some ears for me, which are very comfortable.  You could always ask her, but considering that she runs around in her own suits with relative frequency, I imagine they are.


----------



## TamaraRose (Jul 14, 2008)

from what i have seen  beast cubs work looks horribly nice and lionals too


----------



## leahthecheetah (Jul 14, 2008)

I <3 Beetlecat's stuff.


----------



## da-fox (Jul 15, 2008)

Hum... the most realistic fursuits I've ever seen are from Lion of the Sun....
http://www.lionofthesun.com/
http://ca.youtube.com/user/thundolis


----------



## Maim (Jul 15, 2008)

I think you might be over estimating the quality of movie monsters.. there's a reason they're usually in the dark. A lot of movie werewolf costumes are barely above halloween par (and they just switch out for a non-worn animatronic close up)

as far as good, realistic costumes go, and movie-monster like ones

http://missmonster.deviantart.com/ missmonster actually has a fairly movie-monsterish werewolf, but I'm very certain she doesn't do costume commissions

lion of the sun ( http://www.lionofthesun.com/) does some animatronic stuff, and has fairly realistic heads (and those stilt dealies)

Primal Visions ( http://www.primalvisions.com/ ) also has decent realism (and I think they do some animatronic stuff, too) but they don't update their examples very oftain (the stuff on there is from 06)


and as was mentioned Beetlecat ( http://www.beetlecatoriginals.com/ ) does beautiful work (it's better to watch the videos and stuff, because the heads are really amazing... but the photography and gallery could be a lot better)

and between beetlecat, lion of the sun, and primal visions, it really comes down to what species someone would want, because they each have strong and weak areas

(my personal preference is toward stylized, semi-catoony ones, though. I think they're more interesting, but overly toon ones look cheap.)


----------



## nut-case (Jul 18, 2008)

http://qarrezel.deviantart.com/ does some of the most beautiful fursuits I've seen, I have gotten a set of ears and a tail from her, and I love them both.
She is fast and east to contact, When I get some money I'm buying my boyfriend ears and a tail as well.


----------



## nut-case (Jul 18, 2008)

oh and this is one of my favorite's by her: http://qarrezel.deviantart.com/art/The-White-Stag-78860799


----------



## Ophee (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm New (>_o)^.

Your post pretty much matches my dilemma.  Now I wish to express my furriness, or to be precise scaliness (^vv^)!  However, seldom do I see the typical fursuits comfortable.  Most see too itchy and suffocating, have limited respiratory features, and too bulky.  I wish to have a costume that has less bulk and fits to the natural shape of by body, and is very light and flexible.  I was considering some material such as those that triathletes wear, and have some imprints and reliefs to immitate scales.  I also wish to have a mask with a simple mechanical function for the jaw to move whenever I speak, or wish to breath, eat, and drink--perhaps a jaw brace with an extensive frame for the jaw (>-_-v).oO(Hmm...)...

Actually, now that I've looked at the several replies, http://qarrezel.deviantart.com/  seems to be a perfect link to get such perfect ideas.  But please do relay some innovative improvements if you have achieved since you made the post, I am wishing to connect to my inner animal, if there ever was a specific one.  LOL.

(^o0)^ Thanks!


----------



## Icky (Mar 28, 2011)

Ophee said:


> I'm New (>_o)^.
> 
> Your post pretty much matches my dilemma.  Now I wish to express my furriness, or to be precise scaliness (^vv^)!  However, seldom do I see the typical fursuits comfortable.  Most see too itchy and suffocating, have limited respiratory features, and too bulky.  I wish to have a costume that has less bulk and fits to the natural shape of by body, and is very light and flexible.  I was considering some material such as those that triathletes wear, and have some imprints and reliefs to immitate scales.  I also wish to have a mask with a simple mechanical function for the jaw to move whenever I speak, or wish to breath, eat, and drink--perhaps a jaw brace with an extensive frame for the jaw (>-_-v).oO(Hmm...)...
> 
> ...


 
My god, not only is it a two year necro, but a fucking awful post in the first place.

Someone call an exorcist D:


----------



## Fenneckfan14 (Mar 28, 2011)

I personaly want to get a kilcodo costume, here's her gallery http://www.kilcodocostumes.com/gallery/main.php
and she made the first fursuit I have ever seen that is actually sexy http://www.kilcodocostumes.com/gallery/main.php?g2_itemId=60
Its her own suit that she wears named Roxie. She also wears a partial version when she puts cloths on. I think she has a youtube video of the partial?


----------



## Deo (Mar 28, 2011)

The Llamatron fursuit actually has stilts made by the crew of the "Underworld" werewolf movies.



If you are looking for monster movie realism there are a few makers: Beetlecat, Primal Visions, ArtSlave, and Monoyasha. But there is also Monster Makers, Animal Makers, and The Creature Shop for real movie-grade costumes. But those people usually only use Tissavel and NFT fur (which is about $200-$600 A YARD) on top of having four people take a few months of pay for one costume  so you're looking at a budget of $5,000-$10,000.


Lion of the Sun (lionel) does great animatronic work and good large feline heads. Anything not feline though looks awful and his bodysuits are lumpy scraggly loose wrinkly crap.
Kilcodo is toony. Not at all a movie-grade thing.


EDIT: Fuck you Ophee you made me post in a necro thread. >:C

EDIT2: Oh fuuuuck DaFox was on FAF? Fml. What a scumbag. "oh hurrrr give me moneh for furrsuit! I buy a suit so I can sell sex vidyassssss"


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Mar 28, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/kironeem/

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BvBrhDXsujo


----------



## Jesie (Mar 28, 2011)

Old thread is old :3c

I didn't know Flux took commissions. Tho I did know he made his own suit.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Mar 28, 2011)

Jesie said:


> I didn't know Flux took commissions. Tho I did know he made his own suit.


 
Last time I looked, he was advertising three or four slots. Pretty hefty pricing though.


----------



## Birdeh (Mar 28, 2011)

My friend got a wickedly awesome tiger suit (Kira) from a comissioner. I think it was Monoyasha?


----------



## Ophee (Mar 30, 2011)

(-^_^-) Sorry, eventually I found out about necros a tad too late.  This was the thread that had me start in the forums in the first place.  LOL!  But yeah another topic yes.

On another note, I am beginning to suspect that you are an radioactive hate machine, and your trekky pic adds to the irony.  Nice though.


----------



## Ophee (Mar 30, 2011)

How do people keep track of these old threads in the first place?  2008!  By the GODS!  I was hoping for just a response from the girly snake.  (-_-)' Sigh...

But no need for an exorcist.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 30, 2011)

there's an edit button


----------



## Trpdwarf (Mar 31, 2011)

Closing this awful necro.


----------

